# Cooper's BBQ Bean Recipe



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Does anyone have the recipe, or something close??? I could eat them by the gallon!!!

I have a recipe my wife and kid love, but it's loaded with spices...

I really want a recipe that tastes like Cooper's, I'm sure it's simple but dang it's good...it actually tastes like.........beans.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Don't know it but wish I did. 

If I remember, it is sort of like Trappy's jalapeno pinto beans with some chili powder in it.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

essayons75 said:


> Don't know it but wish I did.
> 
> If I remember, it is sort of like Trappy's jalapeno pinto beans with some chili powder in it.


Well, if I get it I will definitely share it with you!!!


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

I found this one, it's supposed to be pretty close...I'll give ita try and let you know how they turn out.

*6 canned jalapeno peppers -- or suit yourself
1/2 Teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 Teaspoon black pepper
1 Tablespoon chili powder
2 Pounds pinto beans -- dry
1/2 Pound salt port -- cubed 1x1x1/4"
2 Medium onion -- chopped
2 Cloves garlic -- minced *

Rinse, drain and pick through the beans, then soak them overnight. Drain, place in a pot, and refill with water to cover the beans and add everything else. Cook very slowly for 4 to 6 hours. When the beans are done, test for salt and adjust to our preference. *Don't salt in advance*, because the salt pork will do that for you


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

And and some diced tomatoes, dash of garlic powder and a tblsp.of cumin.....to the above!!


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

I use the same recipe as above but with an extra tablespoon of chili powder and 1/2lb. hickory smoked bacon instead of salt pork. I like the smoky flavor the bacon adds to the beans.


----------



## bayrunner (Sep 26, 2004)

I don't know about the beans but if you add catsup to their sauce it tastes a lot better. I don't like vinegar sauce.


----------



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

i had a uncle that asked the owner one time for the recipe he said the same thing" i could eat them by the gallon" he looked at him like he was craz yand said they are pretty good but no


----------



## rapnrod (Jul 24, 2008)

Worst BBQ I ever had. Cold slaw sucked as well. Overpriced!!!


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

Coopers have the best beans, no doubt about it. If anyone finds the recipe out I would love to know. Their BBQ is a party in yo mouth!!!


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

In my opinion......Coopers in Lano has a better menu than the Coopers in Junction....


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Cooper's Bar-B-Q - NEW BRAUNFELS, TX*

Wife & I ate at Cooper's Bar-B-Q in New Braunfels, TX last Saturday.

Our brisket was TERRIBLE. 
Worst bar-b-q we have had!

I do not recommend this chain of bar-b-q restaurants.


----------



## Jeff H (Nov 20, 2012)

Even worse than Rudy's???


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of Cooper's open pit, hill country style brisket or ribs, (taste more like roast than BBQ) but their boneless pork chops and chicken are the best I've had anywhere. And you just can't beat their free beans.


----------

